# Bonita (Albie) flys



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Tied up a quick batch of Albie flys (shooting for a blood minnow look) on size 1 and 2 Owner 5107 Gorilla Light hooks. I use some awesome UV cure epoxy that some of my friends formulated. They've been working on it or about 2 years, and jut released it on the market a few months ago.It's called Clear Cure Goo, and trust me the Goo is the Poo. It flows like regular 5 minute epoxy, but you can take as long as you like, then kick it off with the light and it gets hard in seconds. If anyone wants to try some, give me a shout and come on over and tie some up. Their website is http://www.clearcuregoo.com/We should try to get a TieFest together with everyone. Sit around, show each other patterns, bs, drink beer, etc.... I've got a huge bench in my garage, but could set up some tables as well.










L8, Harry


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Those look really nice! I need to tie some for the upcoming bonita mayhem!


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Those are great. That white one is my fav:clap


----------

